# Confesssions



## unpopular (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm too cheap to buy an ND filter, even though I know this has limited me many countless times.

Who's next?


----------



## Michael79 (Jun 15, 2013)

I wear my underwear inside out to get another days use out of them!


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 15, 2013)

I keep saying I am going to try some fill flash.. but I kind of don't like the way it looks in a lot of photos.. sooooooooo yeah.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 15, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> I keep saying I am going to try some fill flash.. but I kind of don't like the way it looks in a lot of photos.. sooooooooo yeah.



ur doin' it rong. 

Also, I'm a closet juggalo.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 15, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> > I keep saying I am going to try some fill flash.. but I kind of don't like the way it looks in a lot of photos.. sooooooooo yeah.
> ...



not referring to my own photos i've used it in.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 15, 2013)

I once used a 200mm lens for a landscape.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 15, 2013)

I often use the same memory card, day after day...


----------



## unpopular (Jun 15, 2013)

I only own one memory card and one battery.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 15, 2013)

I took a photo this morning.  It was a JPEG.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 15, 2013)

I took a photo last month. It was screwed to the hotel wall, but I was able to undo the screws with a pocketknife...hardly damaged the frame at all!!! Pretty sweet deal!


----------



## gsgary (Jun 15, 2013)

Michael79 said:


> I wear my underwear inside out to get another days use out of them!



I then wear them back to front to get another day out of them


----------



## unpopular (Jun 15, 2013)

^^ I should try this with my pants, being that I go commando.


----------



## Michael79 (Jun 15, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Michael79 said:
> 
> 
> > I wear my underwear inside out to get another days use out of them!
> ...


I tried that once, but it was one of those "Is it just a fart" type days.

I bought a speedlight and still think Ill never know how to use it!


----------



## Michael79 (Jun 15, 2013)

unpopular said:


> ^^ I should try this with my pants, being that I go commando.


I wear kids size boxer briefs so I look bigger.


----------



## baturn (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm perfect, so I don't make misteaks.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 15, 2013)

baturn said:


> I'm perfect, so I don't make misteaks.


Then how do you explain that crowd you eat lunch with once a month?????


----------



## jake337 (Jun 15, 2013)

I see this used nikkor 300mm f4.5 IF ED AIS at national camera exchange right now.......hmmmm


----------



## TimothyJinx (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm 52 and I still love Kool-Aid. Orange.

Also, I carry around a cheap, plastic tripod.


----------



## baturn (Jun 15, 2013)

John. They made their own mistakes.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 15, 2013)

I like playing with Legos more than my kids do.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 15, 2013)

baturn said:


> John. They made their own mistakes.



  Ain't that the truth!


----------



## TheEVP (Jun 15, 2013)

I used hukt on fonix to lern to spel.  It werkt for mee!!!!


----------



## Designer (Jun 15, 2013)

Not enough bandwidth here for me to list all of my flaws, mistakes, sins, and errors.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 15, 2013)

I used my niece's Canon, and liked it.
I tore off one of those "Do Not Remove" tags from a mattress.

Oh, the shame.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 15, 2013)

I like my child more after 7:00 AM and before 10:30 PM than I do after 10:30 and before 7:00.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 15, 2013)

snowbear said:


> I tore off one of those "Do Not Remove" tags from a mattress.



I realize that you're joking, but this always annoys the **** out of me.  Nobody ever reads the last part of that sentence: "Except by the consumer".  You are the consumer.  That means that a retailer cannot sell you a mattress without disclosing what materials are in it, but once you buy it, you can do whatever you want.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 15, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 15, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > I tore off one of those "Do Not Remove" tags from a mattress.
> ...


----------



## unpopular (Jun 15, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> You are the consumer.



I have never, not once eaten upholstered furniture or bedding!


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm actually modest (cough, cough)


----------



## leighthal (Jun 15, 2013)

I have read chapter one of "The Power of One" twice a year since 1993. I never make it to chapter 2 due to boredom or disinterest. Part of me refuses to give up and believe someday I will prevail on learning what becomes of Pisskop. The other part of me worries that after 20 years it's now an OCD quirk and I will have to resort to watching the movie. :er:


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't know how to use photoshop, and even the "photoshop for Dummies" looked intimidating.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 15, 2013)

In reality, I'm an 87-year-old great-grandmother and I just enjoy trolling forums.  I also enjoy 14th-century French cooking, Scottish sword fighting, breeding tarantulas, and studying 17th-century printers ink.


----------



## oldhippy (Jun 15, 2013)

I farted at Walmart today.  Hey what do you expect from a 73 year old vegetarian.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 15, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> I farted at Walmart today.


I think this is just going along with the crowd - conformist!


----------



## skieur (Jun 15, 2013)

480sparky said:


> I once used a 200mm lens for a landscape.



Any lens is good for a landscape. I went to 900 mm.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 15, 2013)

skieur said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I once used a 200mm lens for a landscape.
> ...




Pffft.  Rookie!


----------



## skieur (Jun 15, 2013)

unpopular said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > You are the consumer.
> ...



Why would you expect us to believe that?:lmao:


----------



## snowbear (Jun 15, 2013)

480sparky said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


Your new macro rig?


----------



## mishele (Jun 15, 2013)

Overcompensating for something it would seem.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 15, 2013)

snowbear said:


> Your new macro rig?



Yep.

For shooting macros.............












































on MARS!


----------



## SCraig (Jun 15, 2013)

I still have a Kodak rangefinder camera and an Ansco box camera from the 1960's.


----------



## esselle (Jun 15, 2013)

480sparky said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Your new macro rig?
> ...


 
Lmao!!!


----------



## oldhippy (Jun 15, 2013)

It's not how big your lens is, its how you use it. And keep a handy supply of those little blue pills, er I mean filters.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 15, 2013)

I admit that I read all of this thread and my confessions don't measure up.


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 15, 2013)

I offer advise when I myself know nothing!  Haha, gets 'em every time!  ...or at least 60% of the time every time.


----------



## esselle (Jun 15, 2013)

ronlane said:


> I admit that I read all of this thread and my confessions don't measure up.


Lol 

I'm sure you have *something* to get off your chest.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 15, 2013)

esselle said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > I admit that I read all of this thread and my confessions don't measure up.
> ...



I'm a 44 year old out of shape former athlete, what chest??? lol


----------



## kathyt (Jun 15, 2013)

There are a few TPF members who are being rather cocky lately. Kinda getting on my nerves. Oh and I didn't take a shower today, but I went swimming so its all good.


----------



## mishele (Jun 15, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> There are a few TPF members who are being rather cocky lately. Kinda getting on my nerves.


Cocky you say?! Where?!


----------



## Tiller (Jun 15, 2013)

When I tell people what my plans are after graduation, they assume I'm a lot smarter than I actually am.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 15, 2013)

480sparky said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



any excuse to haul out the celestron, huh? What's the f-ratio on that bad boy, anyway?


----------



## kathyt (Jun 15, 2013)

mishele said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > There are a few TPF members who are being rather cocky lately. Kinda getting on my nerves.
> ...


Not cock! Cockeeeee. We don't need a thread like that started. That could get really ugly...really fast! Just picture it now....The cocks of TPF! (I am of course talking about roosters and stuff mods)


----------



## unpopular (Jun 15, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Oh and I didn't take a shower today, but I went swimming so its all good.



I ALWAYS shower after going swimming, just like how I shower every single day, and never wear clothes worn more than once. i never pick my nose either.


----------



## esselle (Jun 15, 2013)

ronlane said:


> esselle said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...



is that your confession? Lol

I asked for a thread to be deleted today because I thought it might turn sour. I should have just kept it up sigh.
 And, I watch Real Housewives.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 15, 2013)

esselle said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > esselle said:
> ...



I'll only confess that I confess nothing.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 15, 2013)

^^^ LOL - it was supposed to be photography related.

I had a grocery bag of ice cubes to tend to my son's goose egg. I lost it, and now it's melting somewhere. I'm too lazy to find it ... wait, I hope I didn't leave it on my bed.

brb.


----------



## esselle (Jun 15, 2013)

Okay...photography related. I kinda like selective coloring. :blushing:
This is rather cathartic.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 15, 2013)

unpopular said:


> any excuse to haul out the celestron, huh? What's the f-ratio on that bad boy, anyway?




8 straight out of the box... 5.6 when used with the Field Flattener.


----------



## esselle (Jun 15, 2013)

ronlane said:


> esselle said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...


 that's confession two. See? It's easy lol


----------



## unpopular (Jun 15, 2013)

back ...

the real confession is that I helped cause the goosegg. I stormed in thinking that he was pounding on the wall next to his door ... yeah ... he was in front of the door. He flew back and hit the side of his head on his dresser, right on the corner.  poor guy.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 15, 2013)

480sparky said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > any excuse to haul out the celestron, huh? What's the f-ratio on that bad boy, anyway?
> ...



Figured it was an 8 or 5.6


----------



## Tiller (Jun 15, 2013)

Only photography related? Lets see . . .

I steal batteries from my fiancé's house because my flash runs through them so fast and I'm cheap.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 15, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Not cock! Cockeeeee. We don't need a thread like that started. That could get really ugly...really fast! Just picture it now....The cocks of TPF! (I am of course talking about roosters and stuff mods)



Speaking of cocks. There is a surprise in your inbox.


----------



## Michael79 (Jun 15, 2013)

Photography related... I think kathythorson is very gorgeous.


----------



## kathyt (Jun 15, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Not cock! Cockeeeee. We don't need a thread like that started. That could get really ugly...really fast! Just picture it now....The cocks of TPF! (I am of course talking about roosters and stuff mods)
> ...


OMG.....I am speechless. That was amazing...and...and...wayyyyy more than I way expecting!


----------



## kathyt (Jun 15, 2013)

Michael79 said:


> Photography related... I think kathythorson is very gorgeous.


Oh Michael79 your so sweet. Thanks. You must have read the thread about what I do for a living that is really drawing you in.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 15, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> OMG.....I am speechless. That was amazing...and...and...wayyyyy more than I way expecting!



Way more than what was expected is normally what the ladies say when I disrobe my lower half. You're welcome babe. ;-)


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm an anarchist.  I hesitate to even call it a "confession", because it should be fairly obvious to anyone that knows me.  But, anyway, there you go.

I don't think I decided for sure that 'no government' was the best policy until I worked for the government.  Lets just say that my eyes were opened, and they can't be closed.

(Saying that sort of puts me in a bad position, I could be fired for one.  I don't care though...  I mean, I still enjoy my job, even if it supports actions that I do not personally endorse.  Maybe that makes me a hypocrite.  I don't care...)

edit
too many details...deleted.  Considered deleting the post entirely, but it's probably too late for that...


----------



## unpopular (Jun 16, 2013)

Glad to see I'm not the only one.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2013)

unpopular said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one.



Me too.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2013)

I quite literally would be fired if my employer read that.


----------



## peter27 (Jun 16, 2013)

I rarely shoot at box speed, I don't like auto focus, and I married for love.


----------



## esselle (Jun 16, 2013)

peter27 said:


> I rarely shoot at box speed, I don't like auto focus, and I married for love.


I gave the "like" for the marrying for love part; that's sweet. Not too many say that anymore.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 16, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> I'm an anarchist.  I hesitate to even call it a "confession", because it should be fairly obvious to anyone that knows me.  But, anyway, there you go.
> 
> I don't think I decided for sure that 'no government' was the best policy until I worked for the government.  Lets just say that my eyes were opened, and they can't be closed.
> 
> ...



Many people bite the hand of the system they oppose of, the longer I have been here in the US, the more I realize it's the 'Murican way.  I can't say I blame you. honestly, we are all allowed our ideals (for now), but, in my eyes, there is no such thing as a "sell out" anymore. We all have to make ends meet, we all have financial responsibilities, and we all have to keep a roof over our head. Do for you, man. 15 years ago, I would have never said anything along those lines, I was WAY too nonconformist, BUT, as I got older I realized, we ALL have to conform to a certain extent, but that doesn't change ideas/ideals. We also have to be realistic. Once you can embrace doing the deed, for "the man", yet do for you what you now/want to do for YOU, there is nothing wrong with "exploiting" the system, in a legal way.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 16, 2013)

Four story home, gotta climb EIGHT FLIGHT OF STAIRS JUST TO SEE WHERE MY ****ING ROOF BE.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 16, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Four story home, gotta climb EIGHT FLIGHT OF STAIRS JUST TO SEE WHERE MY ****ING ROOF BE.



You should refer to it as getting roofied. At least coming down is easier.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 16, 2013)

marriage


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 16, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> You should refer to it as getting roofied. At least coming down is easier.



You should look up split level stair cases.


----------



## Tiller (Jun 16, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> You should refer to it as getting roofied. At least coming down is easier.



But never as fun!


----------



## gsgary (Jun 16, 2013)

I just farted and blamed it on the dog


----------



## esselle (Jun 16, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> I'm an anarchist.



reading quickly through, thought this said..'antichrist.' i was like, what? lol
then i reread it. 
i wouldn't worry too much. i actually replied to this last night, and meant to edit, but deleted it by error. unless you type on here from work, then, they don't know you belong to this site. don't fret.



gsgary said:


> I just farted and blamed it on the dog



haha poor doggie!

i have a few...i actually posted some last night, and think i'm doing something wrong when editing ...o well.

* I like to read the last chapter of a book, first.
* I believe in ghosts.
* I believe that nice guys (and girls) DON'T finish last.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2013)

esselle said:


> reading quickly through, thought this said..'antichrist.' i was like, what? lol



Haha - No, not quite.  

Anyway, admitting to your political beliefs seems like a pretty trivial thing to "confess" in retrospect.  Still, I don't think my job would think it was trivial.

I don't use work computers for non-work related things, so I'm not worried about that so much - and like I said, anybody that actually knows me should know already anyway.  I don't want to say too much about my work online, but lets just say that if my company wanted to know something about someone, it would be another day at the office for them.  Let's just say that seeing and hearing things that aren't meant to be seen/heard is one of the things we specialize in.


----------



## skieur (Jun 16, 2013)

480sparky said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



I'm jealous.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2013)

esselle said:


> * I like to read the last chapter of a book, first.



That is just so wrong...lol.


----------



## esselle (Jun 16, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> esselle said:
> 
> 
> > * I like to read the last chapter of a book, first.
> ...



Lol you should try it


----------



## shefjr (Jun 16, 2013)

skieur said:


> I'm jealous.



Me too!


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2013)

esselle said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > esselle said:
> ...



I refuse.

I mean, it would ruin the whole story...


----------



## esselle (Jun 16, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> esselle said:
> 
> 
> > O|||||||O said:
> ...



Its harder to do with the kindle. Haha :}


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2013)

Speaking of confessions, and books - I am JUST NOW reading 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea.  I don't know how it wasn't required reading or something in school, but anyway - I'm finally reading it.
(Reading the translation by William Butcher, BTW - which has quite extensive notes.)


----------



## Tiller (Jun 16, 2013)

Les Miserables should be required reading. My favorite book of all time. Absolutely beautiful story!


----------



## esselle (Jun 16, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Speaking of confessions, and books - I am JUST NOW reading 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea.  I don't know how it wasn't required reading or something in school, but anyway - I'm finally reading it.
> (Reading the translation by William Butcher, BTW - which has quite extensive notes.)



Cool! Great read for sure. I could tell you the ending? :}


Tiller said:


> Les Miserables should be required reading. My favorite book of all time. Absolutely beautiful story!


^^ this ...I wonder why many books are left off the required reading list. :/


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2013)

esselle said:


> I could tell you the ending? :}



I don't doubt that you could, but I'd rather you didn't.


----------



## Tiller (Jun 16, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> I don't doubt that you could, but I'd rather you didn't.



The ending is that they only get to 19,999 leagues!!!


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2013)

Tiller said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > I don't doubt that you could, but I'd rather you didn't.
> ...



Actually, in the notes, the translator says that the title should really be more like 16,000 leagues, but that just doesn't sound as cool, does it?  And, to some this will be obvious - 20,000 leagues is a distance traveled, not a depth reached.  20,000 leagues is 5 or 6 times the diameter of the Earth.

Anyway, very good so far.  I'm a dozen or so pages into 'part two' now.

The translator also notes that it's not really science fiction - all of the technologies discussed existed in Jules Verne's time.  More of a character study than anything else.  Nemo, the mysterious man that cannot be known...  It's really about the 'unknowable man'.  Why would a man throw away all Earthly contact, and what makes him tick?  Also, I suspect that Nemo and Annorax are lovers...


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2013)

BTW...  Not sure if this is true or not, but I heard that David Fincher is working on a new 20,000 Leagues movie...  Which will supposedly "not be faithful to the book".


----------



## unpopular (Jun 16, 2013)

uhm.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2013)

Spammer.  I was going to report him, but wasn't totally sure.  But seeing as he just copy & pastes posts, and has that same stupid Sudanese emoticon at the end of every post, I don't think there's any question.

And wow, not sure how I instinctively knew that was the flag of Sudan, but it totally is, lol.


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 17, 2013)

I shoot in "P" a lot.

But never the little green box. Never that...


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 17, 2013)

When I'm editing all of the numbers have to be even and often are a multiple of 8... 8, 16, 24, 32...


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 17, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...



Did somebody call?







[/URL] I Said Boy!! by jwbryson1, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 17, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Not cock! Cockeeeee. We don't need a thread like that started. That could get really ugly...really fast! Just picture it now....The cocks of TPF! (I am of course talking about roosters and stuff mods)
> ...



It would be a much bigger surprise if she found it in her outbox.  Just sayin'....


----------



## unpopular (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't think there would be anything 'big' about that surprise no matter what.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 17, 2013)

unpopular said:


> I don't think there would be anything 'big' about that surprise no matter what.



Hard to quibble with that.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 17, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> When I'm editing all of the numbers have to be even and often are a multiple of 8... 8, 16, 24, 32...



I only ever set the volume on the TV to multiples of 2 or 5.  lol.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 17, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> I only ever set the volume on the TV to multiples of 2 or 5.  lol.



Ha! Same! 2 is used at night when it's really low otherwise it's 5.

I think the reason behind the editing is to save myself the pain of tweaking endlessly in the numbers in between lol


----------



## unpopular (Jun 17, 2013)

^^ my wife is the same exact way. She had to consciously avoid this compulsion because she found she was distracted by doing it in the car as well.

I also have a set of arbitrary good and bad numbers. Prime numbers are always "good", even those generally considered unlucky - like 13. But numbers that are one digit off multiples of primes or other small "good" numbers, like 2, 5 or 6 or 8 are "bad". It probably stems from an ability to detect a prime number under about 100 immediately and intuitively, something I've been able to do as long as I knew what prime numbers were.

Nine is the worse number under 10.


----------



## mishele (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a crush on Kathy. There I said it.


----------



## mishele (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh and I may, or may not have, sent her nude pictures.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jun 17, 2013)

I am with OP I need a ND filter


----------



## esselle (Jun 17, 2013)

412 Burgh said:


> I am with OP I need a ND filter



did you have your race? if so, how did you do?


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jun 17, 2013)

esselle said:


> 412 Burgh said:
> 
> 
> > I am with OP I need a ND filter
> ...



I did a new PR! I was looking to finish sub 2 hours. I ended up with a 9:09 pace which was my exact pace I was aiming for! I finished 1:59:32


----------



## esselle (Jun 17, 2013)

412 Burgh said:


> esselle said:
> 
> 
> > 412 Burgh said:
> ...



yay! that's awesome! so happy for you.
any pics to share? 
i moved from pittsburgh in 2007 to FL, i love that city.


----------



## deeky (Jun 17, 2013)

60% of the statistics I quote are made up....


----------



## alexzobi (Jun 18, 2013)

Photography related confessions...

-I ONLY access TPF when at work. oops.
-The value of my lenses are worth more than my last two trucks combined...and I only own two lenses. A fixed 50mm and a 70-200mm. 


Non-photography related...

-I fart in crowded rooms then ask if anyone smells popcorn.


----------



## DanielLewis76 (Jun 18, 2013)

I look at numbers on digital clocks and work out how i can make them equal 0 i.e. 08:53  = 8 - 5 - 3 and 06:23 = 6 - (2*3).


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I count things (white lines in the street, car tires, telephone poles, etc.) but they always have to add up to 21, my favorite number.  No other result can work for me.  So, if I've counted 20 tires and 2 more remain on the car I'm currently counting--I count the last 2 as 1 SET of 2 tires, that way I land on 21.  I also clench my teeth a lot and my dentist hates me for that.

Mish, _*EVERYBODY *_has a crush on Kat.  She used to like me but I got pushed aside by Runnah because (1) he's got a bigger "unit" than me :hailmust be a Maine thing so **Yay** to Oh Hey Tyler too), and (2) it seems that I have gotten "too cocky" lately.  :raisedbrow:  How ironic and confusing is that?!  :mrgreen:


----------



## unpopular (Jun 18, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Mish, _*EVERYBODY *_has a crush on Kat.



not me ... she's pretty and all, but i'm more into curvy brunettes.


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 18, 2013)

mishele said:


> Oh and I may, or may not have, sent her nude pictures.



Somehow some words are just hard for a man to skim over.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 18, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> I count things (white lines in the street, car tires, telephone poles, etc.) but they always have to add up to 21, my favorite number.  No other result can work for me.  So, if I've counted 20 tires and 2 more remain on the car I'm currently counting--I count the last 2 as 1 SET of 2 tires, that way I land on 21.  I also clench my teeth a lot and my dentist hates me for that.
> 
> Mish, EVERYBODY has a crush on Kat.  She used to like me but I got pushed aside by Runnah because (1) he's got a bigger "unit" than me :hailmust be a Maine thing so **Yay** to Oh Hey Tyler too), and (2) it seems that I have gotten "too cocky" lately.  :raisedbrow:  How ironic and confusing is that?!  :mrgreen:



Mainers are just more awesome than everyone else. It's only natural for Kathy to want to engage in courtship with one.


----------



## runnah (Jun 18, 2013)

mishele said:


> Oh and I may, or may not have, sent her nude pictures.



You didn't send her the ones that I sent you that she sent me to send to you?


----------



## runnah (Jun 18, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Mish, EVERYBODY has a crush on Kat.  She used to like me but I got pushed aside by Runnah because (1) he's got a bigger "unit" than me :hailmust be a Maine thing so **Yay** to Oh Hey Tyler too), and (2) it seems that I have gotten "too cocky" lately.  :raisedbrow:  How ironic and confusing is that?!  :mrgreen:



Kathy and I share a special bond, I told her what fapping was.

P.s. hey man I told you not to feel bad! Every fire has to get started with a little piece of kindling before you stick a giant piece of wood in.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Runnah FTW.


----------



## michael9000000 (Jun 18, 2013)

This is the first photo I took with my first 50mm 1.8 prime lens...




I thought the photo was revolutionary just because the DOF was SO SHALLOW...  (Who needs composition, focus, and detail anyway?)


----------



## kathyt (Jun 18, 2013)

mishele said:


> I have a crush on Kathy. There I said it.


OMG!!! You are too funny. I just spilled my milk from all over my shirt. (Yes, I am eating a bowl of Lucky Charms at almost midnight while I edit.)


----------



## kathyt (Jun 18, 2013)

412 Burgh said:


> esselle said:
> 
> 
> > 412 Burgh said:
> ...


Does PR stand for Poker Run? If so, I am really could at those. Ours usually last well into midnight though.  jk


----------



## kathyt (Jun 18, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> I count things (white lines in the street, car tires, telephone poles, etc.) but they always have to add up to 21, my favorite number.  No other result can work for me.  So, if I've counted 20 tires and 2 more remain on the car I'm currently counting--I count the last 2 as 1 SET of 2 tires, that way I land on 21.  I also clench my teeth a lot and my dentist hates me for that.
> 
> Mish, _*EVERYBODY *_has a crush on Kat.  She used to like me but I got pushed aside by Runnah because (1) he's got a bigger "unit" than me :hailmust be a Maine thing so **Yay** to Oh Hey Tyler too), and (2) it seems that I have gotten "too cocky" lately.  :raisedbrow:  How ironic and confusing is that?!  :mrgreen:


Nooooo, you aren't my too cocky person! My too cocky person his own thread and doesn't travel out of it.


----------



## runnah (Jun 19, 2013)

Kathy, I know we are fighting and that is why you are ignoring me, but I thought we promised we would fight in front if the guys?!


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jun 19, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> 412 Burgh said:
> 
> 
> > esselle said:
> ...



Nope haha just personal record. It's used a lot in running


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## runnah (Jun 20, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=48171"/>



I am not playing here Nana!


----------



## nycphotography (Jun 20, 2013)

I tell people how to do photography, but the last time I touched my camera, other than to look at the pictures my GF took, was months ago.


----------



## Tony S (Jun 21, 2013)

My biggest mistake was actually reading all of these.  :greenpbl:


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 21, 2013)

TimothyJinx said:


> I'm 52 and I still love Kool-Aid. Orange.



I just tried some of my kids' orange kool-aid - that stuff is good!  LOL


----------



## TimothyJinx (Jun 21, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> TimothyJinx said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 52 and I still love Kool-Aid. Orange.
> ...



I wouldn't lie to ya!


----------



## esselle (Jun 25, 2013)

I think Leonard from the show Big Bang is too adorable for words. :}


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 25, 2013)

I have lots to confess.

My yard is tall enough that if I were my own neighbor I would be giving myself dirty looks.  

I have camera gear scattered throughout the house for some reason.  Normally it's the only thing I keep organized but now?  Body and w/85 1.8 on coffee table, hoods for 24-70 and 70-200 on dining room table, bag is somewhere buried in my office with spare battery and cards ( I hope), and unsure of 50 and kit lens location, but possibly kitchen.  Tripod is in the hallway next to the bathroom for when I need support.  

Speaking of camera gear I have an unopened box from Adorama in the dining room.  It has a couple cheap umbrellas and stands.  It's been sitting there, sealed, since last fall. 

I haven't been around much lately.  My attendance here over the past 18 months or so has been a bit sporadic at best.  I don't have any excuse for that but this place seems to manage to get along without me, somehow.

I wish I had a milkshake right now.  Banana.


----------



## bunny99123 (Jun 25, 2013)

I miss up my computer and tell my husband, I don't know what happened so he will fix it.

I tell people I don't cook, but I can very well to keep from cooking. If they find out I can, I say, " I don't cook... I didn't say I don't know how."


----------



## mishele (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm actually a guy. Thought I would say it again just in case you missed it the first time.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 25, 2013)

And yet you still make me think dirty thoughts.


----------



## esselle (Jun 25, 2013)

mishele said:


> I'm actually a guy. Thought I would say it again just in case you missed it the first time.


I have a crush on you either way :}}


----------



## mishele (Jun 25, 2013)

esselle said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I'm actually a guy. Thought I would say it again just in case you missed it the first time.
> ...



Oooooo, I have a new bestie!!! 
Hi, Sugar! How you doin?!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## mishele (Jun 25, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> And yet you still make me think dirty thoughts.



Your avatar gives me dirty thoughts.


----------



## esselle (Jun 25, 2013)

mishele said:


> esselle said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



lol


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 25, 2013)

esselle said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > esselle said:
> ...



Careful, newbie... She's a (wo)man eater!


...yeah, I said it. And I realize exactly how it sounds.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 25, 2013)

jowensphoto said:


> ...yeah, I said it. And I realize exactly how it sounds.



Kind of a rhythmic squishy/slurpiness just in case you need validation or something.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 25, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> > ...yeah, I said it. And I realize exactly how it sounds.
> ...




Slurpiness... that's pretty...illustrative.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm here to help.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 25, 2013)

jowensphoto said:


> esselle said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



What camera settings do I need to capture this?


----------



## esselle (Jun 25, 2013)

Lol @ "illustrative". Indeed! :}

You guys make me smile.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 25, 2013)

This forum is like one long Family Guy joke.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 25, 2013)

jowensphoto said:


> This forum is like one long Family Guy joke.



So I'm just a joke to you? After all that......... :cry::cry:


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 25, 2013)

jowensphoto said:


> This forum is like one long Family Guy joke.



I think that's the most apt description of this place, ever.  It should show up in the google search results for photo forum.


----------



## mishele (Jun 25, 2013)

jowensphoto said:


> esselle said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...


Hush now gurl!! Don't be needin to give out warnins!


----------



## Tiller (Jun 25, 2013)

So is mishele the female version of quagmire?


----------



## mishele (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 25, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> > This forum is like one long Family Guy joke.
> ...



...but alas, we're stuck with tags like "crotch shots" and "naked selfies" on every page.

I may or may not have admitted to being the reason for those in the last so-called confessions thread. 



Or maybe it's just all a part of the joke


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 25, 2013)

I am guilty of having a Russian lens on my Contax llla.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 25, 2013)

Couldn't figure out why my AF confirm adapter didn't work. Realized the aperture wasn't set to manual on the lens and was exposing everything at f/1.4 ... the confession? i've been using Av mode.


----------



## mishele (Jun 25, 2013)

Mike_E said:


> I am guilty of having a Russian lens on my Contax llla.



Banned!!


----------



## Vtec44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I frame then hang my subjects once in a while.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 25, 2013)

mishele said:


> Mike_E said:
> 
> 
> > I am guilty of having a Russian lens on my Contax llla.
> ...



We don't accept commies on this forum!


----------



## unpopular (Jun 25, 2013)

Vtec44 said:


> I frame then hang my subjects once in a while.



You actually print your stuff? What's the point of shooting digital then?


----------



## unpopular (Jun 25, 2013)

My favorite lens was built by Tamron.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 26, 2013)

I confess to being grumpy sometimes. I don't hate anyone, but have deep dislikes for some people. I have deep rooted dislike of anyone that doesn't show respect for the photographers that worked before me, laying down the path and pointing the way for some many. I am not politically correct and believe that those people that are too correct are usually very wrong.  I have no reason to dislike anyone, until they give me a good reason, I believe in second chances.  I stole a chocolate bar when I was a kid.  

I'll help anyone with a camera that looks lost and confused, except this one guy who gave me reason not to like him.


----------



## peter27 (Jun 26, 2013)

I tape over the DX coding on film when using my one SLR with this function: I hate cameras that think for themselves!


----------



## unpopular (Jun 26, 2013)

imagemaker46 said:


> I have deep rooted dislike of anyone that doesn't show respect for the photographers that [blahblahblah]



I will confess that this drama is getting a little old.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

I confess that I get off making people all pissy in internet forums.  I get high off that $hit.


----------



## RockStarPhotoEvents (Jun 26, 2013)

I use duct tape to keep my tethering cord in.


----------



## Michael79 (Jun 26, 2013)

RockStarPhotoEvents said:


> I use duct tape to keep my tethering cord in.


I use duct tape so my wife won't run from me at night anymore.


----------

